# New NHS number



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

Wondered if anyone could help. I've received a letter with LO new NHS number on which I knew was happening. However it says:

'As the registration letter previously issued to you ( what letter?) was endorsed to show the incorrect details a new confirmation letter for your use has been ordered and will be sent to you under a seperate cover. You now have a new NHS number as seen above I shLl be grateful if you will kindly return the old registration letter (??) in the envelope provided once the new confirmation letter is received.'

Do they mean that this letter is the old confirmation letter? Does anyone have any experience with this?? Confused!

Thanks xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

You should have had a letter an medical card when you changed lo to your address, do they mean this? Z


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We didn't get anything for little man when we registered him at our address. The only things we have are the red book and medical card that came from foster carer.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi little poppy - thanks. Who am I supposed to of changed LO address with...doc surgery? Sorry if I sound stupid, I'm just worried there is stuff I haven't done. I don't have a medical card I don't think, just the red book? X


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

The medical card we had was just the "authorisation to give consent" card which I assume is no longer required since ao granted.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Becs. Won't worry about that then x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Must differ in different counties, whenever I change GP and when I registered Los to my GP we got a letter with a new medical card for that GP and our address x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Us too I can echo that.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd phone them.    Our new NHS card came to us with wrong details on it, and when I phoned it was rather lovely, "oh, so sorry!  Yes, your GP practice has already been on the phone to tell us it was wrong, and we've reissued it.  You should have it tomorrow."

How nice was that?


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies. 
I have now received a registration letter from our docs and everything on it seems right to me so I'm just presuming they meant that first one was only wrong because it had her birth surname on it!?

I never got a registration letter from the docs initially though with birth surname on so I'm also presuming they didn't send it. Now they want me to send it back! 

I've just filed it away so hopefully that will be that x


----------

